# Bedding & Best Product for Urine Smell



## Fire_Goat (Jul 16, 2018)

I have two 7 month old Toggenburg/Saanen wethers. At night, they are housed in a 9 x 9 shed with dirt floor. Of course they pee during the night and the straw I use as bedding get's soaked. Therefore, I clean out their area every day. I leave the door open to help dry the wet areas before putting down new straw. However not sure what to use to help with the urine smell and drying the wet spots. I was told to use Lime, but concerned that would be toxic for my boys. Any recommendations? Also, thinking about changing out the straw for wood shavings we have on the property from chipping slash, or would the goats eat it?


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I throw down dolomite and used pelleted bedding from wal mart.


----------



## elvis&oliver (Jun 28, 2018)

Don’t use Hydrated Lime that is commonly used in barns it can burn them and does nothing for urine smell or moisture. There is a great thread about agricultural lime on here for urine smell and moisture, just type it in the search I believe AG lime would be cheaper and work good. 
I use PDZ in my goat barn on a wooden floor with several inches of shavings. I clean it out several xs a day and when I scoop up the urine spots I sprinkle a little more over the urine spot and cover it back up. In the winter I will use a little straw over it for warmth. PDZ is a little more expensive then AG lime but it works great! I have NO urine smell in my barn and I do love the pine smell with the shavings. I also use PDZ in my horse barn as well. Good luck


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I use lime. It's cheap and very effective at neutralizing the ammonia in the urine. I use the lime that is made especially for use in the barn. I've been using it for 6+ years and I've NEVER had a problem with it bothering us or our goats. Just make sure any dust settles before you let your goats back in.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You have to use barn lime. Barn lime is safe.


----------



## elvis&oliver (Jun 28, 2018)

There are 2 types of lime hydrated lime and 
Agricultural lime. My husband was a farmer for 30 years and his parents have been farmers for 70 years. Hydrated lime is much stronger and will burn it kills fly larvae and helps with the smell of manure so it is used in some livestock barns after the aisle is swept. It will burn any open skin and is very strong. Hydrated lime is toxic and even hard to breath. 
Agricultural lime is completely safe to use in a goat barn but there are definitely 2 types you can use in a barn yes, but hydrated lime I personally wouldn’t use where my goats would lay down. AG lime absolutely safe though!
There is a great thread on here from 2010 about AG lime.


----------



## elvis&oliver (Jun 28, 2018)

I’m new here so don’t want to offend anyone its totally up to you. Ask your local feed store about hydrated barn lime and google it then make your own decisions.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I believe dolomite (that I use and buy at the AG store in 40 pound bags) is lime? Anyway, its cheap. Its sandy, I choose the sand form not the powdered form so it doesn't bother our lungs. I just toss it down and the smell is gone gone gone. Donkeys have very very stinky pee lol and they are close to the house, but if I use dolomite I cannot smell their pees! Also I use their poop and bedding in the garden, so the dolomite in it is an added bonus.


----------



## elvis&oliver (Jun 28, 2018)

That’s a great lime


----------



## elvis&oliver (Jun 28, 2018)

Sorry there are more then 2 types of lime as well around here the hydrated and Ag are the popular in cattle barns is what I meant.


----------



## Fire_Goat (Jul 16, 2018)

elvis&oliver said:


> Don't use Hydrated Lime that is commonly used in barns it can burn them and does nothing for urine smell or moisture. There is a great thread about agricultural lime on here for urine smell and moisture, just type it in the search I believe AG lime would be cheaper and work good.
> I use PDZ in my goat barn on a wooden floor with several inches of shavings. I clean it out several xs a day and when I scoop up the urine spots I sprinkle a little more over the urine spot and cover it back up. In the winter I will use a little straw over it for warmth. PDZ is a little more expensive then AG lime but it works great! I have NO urine smell in my barn and I do love the pine smell with the shavings. I also use PDZ in my horse barn as well. Good luck


----------



## Fire_Goat (Jul 16, 2018)

Thank you for the response. First time I have heard about AG Lime and will check it out!


----------



## Fire_Goat (Jul 16, 2018)

elvis&oliver said:


> Sorry there are more then 2 types of lime as well around here the hydrated and Ag are the popular in cattle barns is what I meant.


----------



## Fire_Goat (Jul 16, 2018)

Thanks, and appreciate your response. I'll have to check what Lime I have and thinking it's the hydrated type. I understand that it can burn the goats skin, so will be looking at AG lime and PDZ now.


----------



## Fire_Goat (Jul 16, 2018)

groovyoldlady said:


> I use lime. It's cheap and very effective at neutralizing the ammonia in the urine. I use the lime that is made especially for use in the barn. I've been using it for 6+ years and I've NEVER had a problem with it bothering us or our goats. Just make sure any dust settles before you let your goats back in.


----------



## Fire_Goat (Jul 16, 2018)

Thank you for your response!


----------



## Fire_Goat (Jul 16, 2018)

Dayna said:


> I believe dolomite (that I use and buy at the AG store in 40 pound bags) is lime? Anyway, its cheap. Its sandy, I choose the sand form not the powdered form so it doesn't bother our lungs. I just toss it down and the smell is gone gone gone. Donkeys have very very stinky pee lol and they are close to the house, but if I use dolomite I cannot smell their pees! Also I use their poop and bedding in the garden, so the dolomite in it is an added bonus.


----------



## Fire_Goat (Jul 16, 2018)

Thanks for your reply. Appreciate the information and will check out Dolomite.


----------



## Fire_Goat (Jul 16, 2018)

Fire_Goat said:


> I have two 7 month old Toggenburg/Saanen wethers. At night, they are housed in a 9 x 9 shed with dirt floor. Of course they pee during the night and the straw I use as bedding get's soaked. Therefore, I clean out their area every day. I leave the door open to help dry the wet areas before putting down new straw. However not sure what to use to help with the urine smell and drying the wet spots. I was told to use Lime, but concerned that would be toxic for my boys. Any recommendations? Also, thinking about changing out the straw for wood shavings we have on the property from chipping slash, or would the goats eat it?


Thank you all for the great responses. I am headed to Tractor Supply tomorrow, and will be looking at all the options.


----------



## Fire_Goat (Jul 16, 2018)

elvis&oliver said:


> There are 2 types of lime hydrated lime and
> Agricultural lime. My husband was a farmer for 30 years and his parents have been farmers for 70 years. Hydrated lime is much stronger and will burn it kills fly larvae and helps with the smell of manure so it is used in some livestock barns after the aisle is swept. It will burn any open skin and is very strong. Hydrated lime is toxic and even hard to breath.
> Agricultural lime is completely safe to use in a goat barn but there are definitely 2 types you can use in a barn yes, but hydrated lime I personally wouldn't use where my goats would lay down. AG lime absolutely safe though!
> There is a great thread on here from 2010 about AG lime.


----------



## Fire_Goat (Jul 16, 2018)

Thank you, and I'll check out that AG lime thread from 2010. I so appreciate your response as well as others that pointed out hydrated lime vs AG lime.


----------



## Fire_Goat (Jul 16, 2018)

elvis&oliver said:


> I'm new here so don't want to offend anyone its totally up to you. Ask your local feed store about hydrated barn lime and google it then make your own decisions.


----------



## Fire_Goat (Jul 16, 2018)

Thanks, probably newer then you so no worrying about offending. This is the first time I have had livestock let alone goats. I have neighbors that have horses, and they told me to use lime but didn't give me all the info and feedback I am getting from this forum. Plus I didn't know to ask. I appreciate all feedback from this forum.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I just realized for the first time yesterday (because I am so groovy and observant) that the lime I having been buying for the past 6 years is - wait for it - "dolomitic". Who knew???


----------



## elvis&oliver (Jun 28, 2018)

Haha @groovyoldlady im observant like that too!


----------

